# no mouse and kbd in xdm



## Maisondouf (Jun 9, 2012)

After a fresh installation of 9.0-RELEASE, I have added xorg, xdm and gnome2.

I have this in xorg.conf for mouse and keyboard:

```
Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection
```

At the freebsd FreeBSD prompt, my keyboard is ok (French azerty) and the mouse moves an arrow on the screen, but not when I run *startx*.

Have I forgotten something?


----------



## Maisondouf (Jun 9, 2012)

Bouh! *S*hame on me.

After reading some post*s* about the mouse, I have my mouse and keyboard in Xorg..

As my mouse and keyboard are USB wireless.


changing /dev/sysmouse to /dev/usm0 in xorg.conf
adding /dev/ukbd0 as device for keyboard in xorg.conf
adding some lines to rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
```


All is OK.
NB: I added also an option for French keyboard layout in xorg.conf (used only by xdm/gdm)

Final*l*y I have this:

```
Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/ums0"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/ukbd0"
    Option "CoreKeyboard"
    Option "Xkblayout" "fr"
    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
EndSection
```


----------

